# How to boost my phone battery life



## Kashverma (Aug 26, 2016)

My phone switch off at 50% automatically


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ihave moved the post and once you have replied with make and model of phone - will move to correct forum


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

please do not duplicate posts here
closing this one

continue here
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/htc-desire-5000-dual-sim.1176931/

it may take a while to get a reply 
but please do not start new threads for same problem


----------

